# How many miles does your CC has?



## Rickmk9 (Oct 30, 2019)

Almost everyone I know tell me that the CC is extremely unreliable. From timing chain destroying the engine to bad transmissions when the car reaches 90k miles... from the car just catching on fire while drive on the freeway. But for me it has been one of the most reliable cars I've ever had. I bought my used around 80k miles. 2 days after I made the purchase majority of the dashboard lights came on .....I think the guy that sold me the car reset the abs, airbag light and the engine light before he sold it. 1 week later I got a warning that the coolant was low. I said to myself I just flushed 7k down the toilet...since I had no money to buy another car and had no other choice I spent $900 to replace the water pump and was praying that car would last me another 6 months. That was 4 years ago and all the dashboard lights are still on and my CC has 155k miles no issues I only changed the brakes and replace 4 tires. Now I can buy a new car cash but I'll stick with the CC... Trying to get 200k miles


----------



## mayhem100 (Jun 7, 2018)

2012 Lux + DSG, currently at 144k miles, bought it at 78k about 2 years ago. My experience has been on the not so great side personally...I've been left stranded twice by my car so far, once for a bad crankshaft position sensor, once by a bad injector stuck open. I've also had the rear main seal go out on me, some tire chewing problems that seem to have been resolved by a good alignment. I plan on keeping this car until its paid for or its cost to repair/maintain exceed what I'm willing to put myself through, hoping I've got another 100k in it, but I don't have a lot of confidence in it.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

You've had dashboard lights on for 4 years and haven't fixed anything? What?


----------



## AgentSmith (Apr 24, 2019)

2014 R Line 6 speed. Bought a little over one year ago with 28k miles on it. Now have about 50k. In one year, I’ve replaced three wheel speed sensors, the intake manifold, and the trunk wiring harness. There’s also oil seepage from the cam cage. The interior rattles drive me crazy. I am absolutely not impressed with this car or VW. It’s nice to drive but definitely not nice enough to deal with this many issues. Did my research before buying and rolled the dice figuring it can’t be as bad as what everyone says. Well. come to find out these cars have a crappy reputation for a reason.


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not complaining, but VW is good as it gets, as long as you have warranty you are fine. Once warranty goes away.. you are screwed
Min is 2013 with K04 no major issues. Majority maintenance I do myself. I need a flush done, water pump, who know what else 
87k
Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bcc13 (Feb 23, 2017)

2013 2.0t with 79k. Bought it used in 2015 with 28k. Haven't had any issues. Just the factory recalls. Otherwise it's been the most reliable vehicle I've ever owned.


----------



## hoczero (Nov 2, 2012)

Had mine till last month, 145k 2013 sport plus not many problems changed the pcv valve and the turbo blowout valve Great cat to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDiesel (Sep 9, 2003)

2012 sport 2.0T 6MT - 115k miles. Fifth VW and they ran to 200k or more before I sold them. Now that you've found this site, do some searches - most likely your dash light issue is a failed wheel speed sensor. It's a relative cheap part and an easy DIY. Pay attention to the timing chain tensioner issue and you should reach your goal.


----------



## gman1881 (May 18, 2017)

130000 miles. Bought it from a buddy who got it from a lady that had the timing chain slip on her. Bent all the valves. He rebuilt it, new chain and tensioner. While the engine was out he replaced the main seal with an aftermarket rear seal from IAbed that's more reliable. Also found a torn axle boot (not uncommon) it was still well greased so it was just rebooted. He had two injectors get stuck after the rebuild. I've had an injector go bad since then. There is no true fuel filter on the CC's. There is a small plastic mesh on the pump. (Maybe an integrated filter in the pump but I'm not sure). Might cut the supply line and add a inline filter. Throttle body started to fail. So, I replaced it. Tpms sensors are dieing i'm just going to code them out of the car. I've read up and am worried about the harness In my trunk. But otherwise. I love the fit and finish of the CC. The engine is shared with an array of VAG cars. I am not afraid to these repairs I've had since I had the car. I would honestly reccomend anyone buying one just lowball the **** out of the owner. I paid well under recommended used price and am happy with the buy. The car is so cheap while being filled with luxury touches and features. VW kinda killed themselves not just making it a high trim passat. No one understood what these cars were.


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

Mine is 2012 Lux with 120K miles. Nothing major....warranty replacement of water pump....changed timing chain tensioner proactively at 70Kmiles. I did have to change the trunk wiring harness myself at 100K. Also changed the wheel speed sensors. Car still looks and drives great (My daughter's college car...I got a new Arteon )


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

197,500 mi on 2009 Sport with 09g automatic.

It is easier to say what I did not have to replace: the passenger side valve stem cap...

2009 owners paved the way and worked out many of the issues that I feel were poor design or defective parts. It is been somewhat of a horror show. You know what they say about 1st year cars.

Was wife's car up until 135k and was always meticulously maintained.


----------



## Palmernodrama (Dec 18, 2020)

2013 145k miles-


----------



## Alex hunter (Dec 11, 2019)

I’ve got a 2014 cc sport with 73k miles so far it’s been amazing to own


----------



## MazdaRehab (Nov 21, 2014)

sdezego said:


> 197,500 mi on 2009 Sport with 09g automatic.
> 
> It is easier to say what I did not have to replace: the passenger side valve stem cap...
> 
> ...


I dunno if you can really call the 2009 CC a true first year car, as its really just a reskinned B6 Passat. The problems have more to do with the fact that VW's of that era were particularly trouble prone.


----------



## TWisM (Jun 2, 2013)

I’m at almost 188,000 miles on a 2013 R-line that I bought new. Still has the original clutch too. Was hoping to make it to over 200k, but alas I got the dreaded oil pressure problem about a month ago and I’m afraid she’s probably a goner. I hate to get rid of her, but I’ve put a lot of money into trying to fix the problem already.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PictureMeRollin' (Dec 5, 2020)

2012 CC Executive VR6 4motion with 36k!


----------



## Sssslow Yuppie (May 1, 2004)

Sold my 2010 2.0T CC with 265k miles. Original engine, DSG trans, Turbo, etc. 100% stock. No issues at all. Had the timing chain, guides, etc done at 150k miles.

Currently have a 2013 2.0T CC w/DSG 100% stock and it has 190k miles, timing chain was done at 180k miles. Everything is original and no issues.


----------



## nblastcc (Jan 3, 2021)

So I probably have the highest mileage cc on the thread besides #17 but he said he sold his. Made an account just to tell you guys about it. My old girl is a 2012 Sport it has 227,000 miles on it, I bought it with 68k . DSG fluid changes every 50k miles from the VW dealership. Oil changed every 5-7k even though VW claims 10k miles. I had my front struts replaced as well as the wheel bearings in the front at 185,000. A new radiator and cooling fan at 190,000. And my intake manifold and valve cleaning is the most recent thing, the factory manifold lasted to 222k miles. Oh an I forgot to mention the car has driven from Northern Maine, to Southern California six different times because I love to travel. I’ve had the car since Dec 2018 and managed to put 160k miles on it. I also forgot to mention I’m a full time dominos driver and my CC is my only vehicle. Not to mention I added a 10.1 inch apple CarPlay compatible stereo so now it practically feels like a Tesla lol.
I don’t know how people call these cars unreliable because my girl has never left me stranded anywhere besides when the intake manifold and the radiator went but they both happened at my house in my driveway. I’ve test drove other cars but nothing compares to the ride that my CC brings and the smile it puts on my face every time I get in the car.

also completely forgot to mention the timing chain has been done too so that’s not just something waiting to happen. Unless it’s due for another one because I drive so much haha.


----------



## TSI-DRIVER (Jan 18, 2015)

I have a 2014 sport DSG with 126k miles and I bought it with 71k miles. It's been reliable as any other car I've owned with the only issues being self induced by myself tinkering and what not. It does have stage 2 with full bolt ons. Even with stage 2 traction is a losing battle so it's used as a highway cruiser .It gets a regular crc gdi cleaner with oil changes. I've had to replaced motor mounts several times and replaced the shifter assembly due to a bad microchip causing the steering column not to lock. It is a absolutely pleasure to drive even though now it's a street car and just rips over 3k rpms. I recently replaced the headlight lenses and what a pain it is. I have had to do my maintenance more regularly to keep it in top running condition but it pays off as it's now a weekend car. I have 2 other vehicles with over 200k miles so I don't expect any less from this one 

Sent from my Armor_7 using Tapatalk


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

2014 CC Executive with 60k this is number 2 replacing my 2010 with 143K in Mocha Anthracite (miss that color). After replacing the DSG mechatronic unit on the 2010 and seeing a leftover 2014 on the showroom floor I traded mine in. Since I knew the service guys they swapped all my components to the new car (suspension, wheels, etc). Other than issues with the backup camera, in which I have replaced every component (radio, control units, 2 wiring looms, and 2 trunk harnesses, she has been great. My next project is a suspension refresh and a few smaller projects.Far better looking than an Arteon, and complete fun to drive.


----------



## Adam Z. (Jan 6, 2021)

Currently at 127k with my 2013 2.0T. The car is great when it works, but not when the PCV valve, HPFP, Timing chain, injectors, and water pump all start failing together in the span of only the last 6,000 miles.


----------



## Rockwell_V (Jun 10, 2015)

I bought a 2011 CC in 2015 with 35,000 km (~22,000 mi) on it for CA$17,000 (~US$13,500). I currently have just over 110,00 km (~68,000 mi) on it. Other than new tires, breaks and rotors, I've had to replace the clamps that hold the exhaust pipe joint together (the clamps rusted out), and I replaced the clamp that connects the exhaust header to the turbo charger. Both were very cheap repairs as the parts only cost me $8 and $32 respectively.

I'm guessing I should be looking into replacing the cam chain tensioners as a preventative measure? Do you replace the chain guides as well? Is there a good thread on this somewhere, maybe even a how-to?

Edit: I should mention that I did have to splice some of the trunk wiring harness wires, specifically the trunk latch wires. This was a cheap fix as well. I've also been getting a "steering column lock defective" error upon ignition, which shuts the engine down. This happens randomly only in the winter.


----------



## morphius88 (Oct 15, 2012)

I've got a 2013 CC Lux with 28k miles. Just got her for winter and daily driving. I've only driven about 600 miles so far so I can't speak for reliability yet. Love the car so far and hope I can get 50-75k out of her before moving on.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

morphius88 said:


> I've got a 2013 CC Lux with 28k miles. Just got her for winter and daily driving. I've only driven about 600 miles so far so I can't speak for reliability yet. Love the car so far and hope I can get 50-75k out of her before moving on.


Just curious...how much did you pay for it?
That's some low miles


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

2013 Exec. w/110K. Bought a couple years ago with 69K on the clock.

Love the car. Love the motor. Manual would have been nice but even finding a VR6 CC in decent shape is tough. Was at the dealership getting G12 and it was sitting in the showroom waiting for me to walk by...bought it that day.

All I've done thus far is fluid changes, brakes and tires...oh, and fill the tank. The tank has to have a leak somewhere. I never find anything on the ground and yet always seems to be empty...


----------



## morphius88 (Oct 15, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Just curious...how much did you pay for it?
> That's some low miles


Well, I bought it as a salvage from IAA. It was hit in the front but no frame damage, just plastics mostly. Parts were too expensive so I bought another one off the same auction in a matching color but hit in the back. Basically transferred the parts I needed off the donor car and ended up with all OEM. With delivery of both cars, salvage examination and title paperwork and an aftermarket headunit (which is really awesome), I ended up at around $8000 which is for both cars. I am slowly parting out whatever I have left from the donor car, so technically in the end I will end up with much lower net cost. Its ended up pretty worth it for me since its low miles. Yes I know salvage cars can be problematic but I have been driving them for over 10 years and had no issues aside from normal scheduled maintenance.


----------



## crossphaded (Jun 8, 2005)

My wife's 2014 CC Sport DSG has 72k on the clock. Owned it since 2017 when it had 36k on it. Only issues were a faulty backup camera motor(which happened during our test drive), covered under warranty. And the other issue was normal wear and tear, as the stock struts were blown out and the car was pogo'ing on large bumps at around 65k mi. Not sure how hard or careless the first owner was but I've never had struts go bad this early but I just replaced with Koni struts and H&R Sport springs. Otherwise, its been running like a champ with all major service kept up: DSG flush, and regular oil changes. Next thing we'll probably do is a carbon cleaning of the valves. CC's are not very common and for a sedan, the swoopy coupe profile makes it look sporty. Looks 1000x better than the Passat IMO.


----------



## alex_turbo (Feb 18, 2020)

2011 CC Sport 2.0T DSG currently with 75K miles. I've owned it since new. Most expensive repairs have been electric power steering rack replacement (some other parts had to be replaced in this repair) and DGS transmission being rebuilt. Some other issues it has had include typical trunk electrical harness failure (it broke causing a general short circuit), radiator cooling fan replacement and fuel pump replacement. Eventhough I've spent some money on those repairs I like the CC a lot because it's very comfortable, ride is smooth, it has nice interior and exterior lines and HP and torque are just right for me. I plan to keep it for a few more years.


----------



## dub_fan (Apr 25, 2018)

I bought my 2009 Lux a couple years ago with under 90k miles on the odo. Today it's at about 120,000 miles. In the first year of ownership, besides warranty work the only mechanical issue I had was the infamous failing trunk wire loom. I was able to repair it by splicing in new wire sections at the weak points, so it didn't really cost me anything but my time. For the entire time I had it, I would get occasional check engine lamps when cruising along the highway. And I mean literally cruising... as in moving down the freeway with the cruise control set to 75-80mph. I might drive for 50 continuous miles that way, then out of no where the CEL would pop on with a P0299 (Turbocharger underboost) code. I never had any noticeable lack of boost. But at 115K miles when I developed a small oil leak in the rear main seal, I went ahead and spent a few thousand dollars and replaced the turbocharger, fuel pump, rear main seal, sway bar end links, vacuum pump, cam bridge seal, and did a carbon cleaning. 
I'm expecting this thing will last easily to 200,000 miles.


----------



## Redderick (Sep 17, 2017)

I purchased "Xiao Huo" my 2012 CC Lux PZEV Urano Gray in late 2017 with 85k.

Mechatronic (used DSG installed as fix)
Coil Packs (and plugs of course)
Water Pump
Trunk Harness (went to get my file at this point)
Intake Manifold (Warranty)
Airbag recall (Warranty)
fuel pump module recall (Warranty)
Multiple injectors replaced (Warranty)
2 sets of tires
PCV valve (Warranty)
Cam Ladder (valve cover) re-sealed (Warranty)
Decarb
Missed the timing chain tensioner class action due to mileage (ironic)
Wont waist my time with the negative camber class action. I can actually feel the rear grip get the car through a turn when on a canyon run. just not a good setting for a daily.

Now at 149k (and after purchasing the Jetta and seeing the aftermath of a tensioner failure)
about to do the timing tensioner, guides and chains
and...she needs another mechatronic and TPS sensors are dead.
Oh, also needs motor mounts and sway bar end links ( all the rubber is wearing out.)










I drive the crap out of this car. I have intermediate mechanic skills, and have done all work if it wasn't covered by the amazing PZEV warranty (which is about to end at 150k.)


----------



## Presto. L. Bannister (Feb 15, 2021)

Have a 2013 CC V6 Lux - FWD and automatic transmission. that I bought new. Currently have about 124K miles. Happy with the car. Pretty much just routine maintenance at the local VW dealer. Starting to wonder if there are any updates worth doing.


----------



## veedub_83 (Mar 10, 2007)

Mine has 166,255, 6 MT sport, purchased CPO with about 32K back in 2012. Just recently went into shop for timing tensioner and chains as a precaution. I’ve replaced the radiator and water pump myself a couple of months ago. Did carbon cleaning about year or 2 ago and added a CTS catch can and seems to have helped because I still get about 26-29 mpg. Mostly stock with only upgraded air intake and catch can. Love my car!


----------



## jnj2455 (Sep 6, 2011)

veedub_83 said:


> Mine has 166,255, 6 MT sport, purchased CPO with about 32K back in 2012. Just recently went into shop for timing tensioner and chains as a precaution. I’ve replaced the radiator and water pump myself a couple of months ago. Did carbon cleaning about year or 2 ago and added a CTS catch can and seems to have helped because I still get about 26-29 mpg. Mostly stock with only upgraded air intake and catch can. Love my car!


As in, you drove to 166k on the original tensioner? Wow, brave soul.


----------



## veedub_83 (Mar 10, 2007)

jnj2455 said:


> As in, you drove to 166k on the original tensioner? Wow, brave soul.





jnj2455 said:


> As in, you drove to 166k on the original tensioner? Wow, brave soul.


Yessir! I used Rotella T6 for as long as I can remember, doing oil changes every 4-7 thousand miles. I think it would of made it until 200K. On cold starts, I wouldn’t hear chain slap and engine was relatively quiet. But I figured I’d get it done.


----------



## jnj2455 (Sep 6, 2011)

veedub_83 said:


> Yessir! I used Rotella T6 for as long as I can remember, doing oil changes every 4-7 thousand miles. I think it would of made it until 200K. On cold starts, I wouldn’t hear chain slap and engine was relatively quiet. But I figured I’d get it done.


Good to know there exists one CC that didn't prematurely fail lol. My father stocked up on Rotella T6 when we started doing the oil changes on my GTI after warranty ended and is what we still use on our '13 CC as well. 

We got a bit over 91K (purchased new) right now but it's edging on that age/mileage where we've started to care slightly less about it. I was advocating to get the tensioner updated but the local euro indie shop was quoting about $2k to get it all done so my father was kind of eh maybe let's chance it? I think he'd be happy if we can get 130K out of it still on basic maintenance. He's also always "soft inquiry" looking at other cars and I think again it's at that point of, should we drive it into the ground or try to recuperate some semblance of value?

Part of me wants to offer to buy it off of him to keep it in the family and make it a project car lol.


----------



## calbrig1 (Jan 16, 2008)

2014 vr6 exec 4motion. Bought new in 2015. Currently at 130,000 miles on the odo. Regularly scheduled service done at dealer every 10K miles. Only left me stranded once in a parking lot not too far from home. Drive it every day, but less since the ‘rona. Replaced multiple sets of rear brakes, less for the fronts. Multiple sets of tires. Front main bearing seal at 85K miles. Purchased extended warranty and was covered. Replaced fuel sending unit- making the tick tick tick noise, under warranty, at about the same time as the the main seal. Trunk wiring harness at about 110,000. miles- not under warranty. Front lower control arm bushings at 130,000 miles. Got the dreaded reboot loop on the RNS-510. Waiting for the DVD from extremenetwork. Was told it needs another front main seal at 130k service and valve cover gasket leaking (PCV valve not working and causing blowby?) along with coolant flange leak. Will get that done over the next few weeks. Impressions- Love the car, a little expensive to maintain. Will keep it a bit longer. I wish VW would put the VR6 in the Arteon. Also discovered (earlier on when she was young) you can set the cruise control when going 115 mph


----------



## Palmernodrama (Dec 18, 2020)

145k on a 2013 Sport- purchased Jan 13, new.
December first time in the shop for water pump and carbon cleaning- Just regular oil and DSG service, tons of tires lol and rear and front brakes changed at 90k.


----------



## frankge (Apr 1, 2019)

2015 CC R-Line DSG with Unitronic Stage 1+ motor tune and Stage 1 DSG tune 56,000 miles (I know, I don't commute anymore) Ive had to replace two wheel sensors - that's what XMas trees' your dash lights. Had tire probelms with the OEM Contis but then switched to Firestone Indy 500's and have been trouble free not to mention handles way better, quieter, etc. I had a 2012 CC but totaled it before I had any problems. I do have that knocking sound coming from the rear and I'll know next week what it is after my mechanic see it. I'm glad I have a 2015 as it looks like earlier years had the problems.


----------



## calbrig1 (Jan 16, 2008)

frankge said:


> 2015 CC R-Line DSG with Unitronic Stage 1+ motor tune and Stage 1 DSG tune 56,000 miles (I know, I don't commute anymore) Ive had to replace two wheel sensors - that's what XMas trees' your dash lights. Had tire probelms with the OEM Contis but then switched to Firestone Indy 500's and have been trouble free not to mention handles way better, quieter, etc. I had a 2012 CC but totaled it before I had any problems. I do have that knocking sound coming from the rear and I'll know next week what it is after my mechanic see it. I'm glad I have a 2015 as it looks like earlier years had the problems.


Sounds like it could be the same ticking I had- have them check the fuel sending unit in the gas tank.


----------



## frankge (Apr 1, 2019)

well turned out to be worn out struts in the back. Only 56k on the car but I do admit that I have haled around some pretty heavy stuff so my own fault. Upside is replacing all four for upgraded Bilsteins.


----------



## Griffcor (Mar 1, 2021)

2009 CC 2.0T 6 Speed Manual. Just rolled over 83K miles on my trip to PA this weekend. I haven't had any major issues with the car in the month and a half that I've owned it. Gonna get the chain tensioner done, and after that should be smooth sailing.


----------



## coolfish825 (Feb 23, 2017)

Scoper50 said:


> You've had dashboard lights on for 4 years and haven't fixed anything? What?


Hey it's a volkwagen


----------



## Z.Design (Mar 4, 2021)

187K miles on odometer. (I pretty sure it's over 200K - previous owner was confess, that he rolled down ~30k). But it still my lovely daly driver.


----------



## 2014CCing (Nov 26, 2021)

2014 CC Sport - 121k miles got it used when it had 20k miles. Been taking it to the dealership since day one doing the recommended services and also done some work myself. I have always put 91 Octane gas from Shell or Mobile ($125 to fill the tank when it was $6+ a gallon LOL.) Since I knew the CC had oil consumption problems (which VW doesn’t want to admit) I took it upon myself to keep checking and topping the engine off with oil till the next oil change in the dealership I use Castrol Edge 0w40 European Formula in the winter and Castro Edge 5w40 European Formula in the Summer (I tried multiple brands till I found one that gave me decent mileage per quart)

Replaced on the CC -
Manifold (warranty) 
Fuel Pump (warranty)
Replaced two injectors (independent euro shop) 
decarb the valves twice (dealership)
airbag (recall)
PCV (replaced myself)
Water Pump (Dealership)
Timing chain cover (Dealership)
A lot of sets of new tires (regular maintenance) 
OEM Battery (replaced myself) 
A few cabin filters (need fresh air replaced myself) 
Engine filter (replaced myself) 
NGK Iridium Sparkplugs twice (Replaced Myself)
Ignition Coils (replced Myself) 
A few light bulbs (dealership)
A lot of engine oil

Future service maybe? ( Radiator?, main seal?, power steering pump maybe? And Hopefully not the turbo lol.

The VW CC is not unreliable but also not reliable I’ll just give it a 6/10 for reliability, style 8/10 and fun 9/10
And yes it’s expensive to own this car if you want to keep it running with no problems so you have to save for future repairs. After all these miles I don’t have any lights on my cluster only the occasional low wiper fluid lol.


----------



## Razorwiredge (8 mo ago)

2013 sport CBFA has about 187k miles 3 accidents on its record and previous owner has ran over many curbs. i was recently involved in the most recent accident, where a car hit the passenger side and kicking its front end into an SUV which then crumbled the front bumper and we replaced the door the headlight windshield wiper res. and now the steering wheel is locked cause the rack and pinion need replaced and the frame was dented apparently however until the accident in December there was no issues with it at all, not but one engine light except last year at 175k miles the manifold hat to be replaced, other than that not on issue and i intend on continuing to drive it after its fixed due to it runs great


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

2014 Cc 44k
All stock 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankge (Apr 1, 2019)

i think there is a distinct difference in the pre-2014 and post-2014 CC's. I have a 2015 and have replaced a couple wheel sensors. Had to splice the trunk wiring but that's probably due to me putting in a different rear badge cameras. I only have about 68k on my 2015 and hoping for many more. Conti tires were junk and running Firestone Indy 500's with much more success.


----------



## Redderick (Sep 17, 2017)

170k driven daily. She had a rough history, but had a committed mechanic for life. Her only mods are an APR intake, coilovers from ECS, Pioneer CarPlay in the dash, MK6 GTI steering wheel, battery relocated to trunk and RS8 style headlights. The Passat wheels in the pic are my spare set I use when I’m low on rubber on the stock Daytona 18s. (Like now)

Work done over the 5 year 90k time I’ve had her is:

Used trans 4 days after I bought her (dealer warranty)
Coils twice
PCV twice
Plugs at every 7k oil change
2 water pumps
A/C compressor
Motor mounts
Alternator pulley
2 sets of tires on the 18s
Clutch packs and mechatronic ( separate from earlier trans issue, and only the mech was bad)
Intake manifold (PZEV warranty)
Injectors (PZEV warranty)
Cam ladder resealed (PZEV warranty)
Timing chains and tensioner along with covers.

currently getting new front lower control arms and rear adjustable control arms to stop burning up tires! Lol

I’m sure I missed a few things, but you can see the live hate relationship. She is my modern day bug. I even took out the headrests to have low backs!


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Mine haves 131k.

It's stock and rusty so no picture for you.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

2009 AT with 257k miles. Just did H2) Pump #2, another carbon cleaning and some other stuff. Son's car now, so hopefully good for another 100k


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

2010 3.6 4-motion 92k miles


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

2010 CC Sport 6MT Shadow Blue Metallic (oooooooo...aahhhhhhh, it's blue, whatever). 106,700-ish. This has been my favorite VW. And, that's saying something. I've had a '79 Scirocco S, '86 GTI, '88 Jetta, '97 GTI VR6, '03 Passat V6 5MT, and now this one. It's been the most fun with the exception of my '86 as it was a D-Street Prepared class autocrosser.

Most recent repair/upgrade after waiting for parts for 9 weeks:
-034 Motorsport RMS
-ECS Stage 2 clutch
-ECS forged flywheel
-APS hot coils
-plugs
-OE throwout bearing
-OE PCV (don't cheap out on this)

I've had the car since 53K Here's the list of stuff that was done under my extended ($1700) Carmax warranty....now pay attention to that figure:

-Water pump (3 days after buying it) -warranty
-HP fuel pump -warranty
-VW battery -warranty
-intake (paid the extra $300 for the carbon clean) -warranty
-red coils 
-plugs x 2
-slotted/drilled brake kit (not warranty, but it needed it)
-trunk lid wiring (I did that on my own)
-Fumoto valve (a worthy upgrade)
-2 airbag recalls (they just swapped the bad exploder for a newer one before the fixed ones were available...it's nice driving around with a shotgun pointed at yer face, I think our government calls that "safe and effective") 
-that expensive $600 pipe...whatever it's for
-the big one! TCT at 98,600 miles of my 100K extended warranty...yes 1400 miles before expiring!: 
- timing chain
-tensioner
-intake cam
-intake valves
-tons of other parts on the sheet

The moral of the story? Drive a VW, but only with a warranty for the first 100K. All told, my $1700 warranty paid about $7500 worth of claims. THANKS CARMAX! 



AJ


----------



## Max Wellhouse (Dec 28, 2020)

Rickmk9 said:


> Almost everyone I know tell me that the CC is extremely unreliable. From timing chain destroying the engine to bad transmissions when the car reaches 90k miles... from the car just catching on fire while drive on the freeway. But for me it has been one of the most reliable cars I've ever had. I bought my used around 80k miles. 2 days after I made the purchase majority of the dashboard lights came on .....I think the guy that sold me the car reset the abs, airbag light and the engine light before he sold it. 1 week later I got a warning that the coolant was low. I said to myself I just flushed 7k down the toilet...since I had no money to buy another car and had no other choice I spent $900 to replace the water pump and was praying that car would last me another 6 months. That was 4 years ago and all the dashboard lights are still on and my CC has 155k miles no issues I only changed the brakes and replace 4 tires. Now I can buy a new car cash but I'll stick with the CC... Trying to get 200k miles


2012 Executive VR6 4 motion - 94,000 miles.


----------



## Redderick (Sep 17, 2017)

Max Wellhouse said:


> 2012 Executive VR6 4 motion - 94,000 miles.


Love to hear. I think most of the horror stories come from the 2.0t, not the Wookies. I moved my battery to the trunk and needed a trunk liner from an executive model, and waited over 9 months for one to show up in a junk yard in so cal. Awesomely reliable cars. Cheers!


----------



## JPRSKI (Jan 28, 2015)

14 CC 2.0 Executive, just hit 58k, bought new, only problems have been the recalls and a PVC valve.
One of the best cars I have ever owned.


----------



## ustad75 (May 6, 2007)

‘13 CC LUX, 70k. My only complaint is the premature tire wear. Didn’t get a dime from the class action! Oil change, rotate & align every 5K 😉


----------



## Redderick (Sep 17, 2017)

ustad75 said:


> ‘13 CC LUX, 70k. My only complaint is the premature tire wear. Didn’t get a dime from the class action! Oil change, rotate & align every 5K 😉


I added adjustable control arms for $150 that allowed me to correct the camber.


----------



## SydB (Dec 21, 2020)

2012 Exec 4 motion. Bought it about 6 years ago with 89,000 miles. Has 169,000 now, though did not get driven much during Covid. VW just replaced rear driver side door at no charge due to rust through under trim piece. No other rust, body looks great. Replaced heater core this past winter, but still some heat and A/C issues. I am thinking either a sensor or faulty mixing door. Low WW light (previous owner used Rain-X ww fluid), on constantly along with parking brake error and tire pressure lights. At this point black electrical tape over the lights is probably what I'll do. Did plugs, coil packs and strut bushings at around 161,000. Had a crank position sensor go, but fortunately it just hiccuped and did not leave me stranded. I recently had an incident with stalling after waiting for a traffic light, but restarted after a minute or two. Found some acorns in the air box, but not enough to block flow. Not sure what the cause was. I'll have to see if it shows up in a scan.


----------



## Vega420x (Aug 30, 2021)

I have a 2015 CC with with the 2.0l Diesel motor(140hp), manual transmission with 165k kilometers on the clock, about 105k miles. She was purchased November last year and I have put about 25k kilometers or about 16k miles since then. I drive about 90% autobahn and quite fast 🤭Besides an oil leak under the valve cover and the trunk wiring harness, the car is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## ustad75 (May 6, 2007)

Redderick said:


> I added adjustable control arms for $150 that allowed me to correct the camber.


Do you mind sharing the brand you purchased and what you set the camber at. Thanks


----------



## Redderick (Sep 17, 2017)

ustad75 said:


> Do you mind sharing the brand you purchased and what you set the camber at. Thanks


They are Godspeed. The camber was set to 0 as the car is my daily and I put a lot of miles on her. Once my Jetta is set, the CC will be adjusted for canyon runs and not driven that much. I honestly don’t know what that setting will be yet.


----------



## K2JIW (7 mo ago)

It has been a while since anyone posted on this thread. I have a 2009 with over 265,000 miles. I bought it at auction 4 years ago with 225,000 miles on it( it was an online auction and I was lied to about the milage). I love this car!! It has a few issues but they seem to be common ones. It has a the 3.6 in it and I have had up to 130 mph a couple of times. my biggest complaint is the headliner is falling and dusts the interior of the car with orange foam granules.


----------



## Giovanni21 (Nov 11, 2013)

2013 CC 3.6 , 54k miles. Planning on keeping it until B8s become affordable enough in my region, which should be at least a couple more years


----------



## Presto. L. Bannister (Feb 15, 2021)

Had 140K miles, with no real trouble. After last week, doubt I will add more. :/
Not sure how/if to sell in this state.


----------



## Groundcoat (Aug 4, 2021)

The Germans over-engineer everything and it's cultural to them. Not a bad thing necessarily but just something one needs to understand. Highly engineered products from anybody needs to be closely watched from a maintenance perspective and the VW CC certainly falls into that category. This is no Toyota Corolla. The tradeoff is that this car gives you back a much better driving experience than a Toyota ever would. I've learned that preventative maintenance with any German car must be taken very seriously or certain trouble will arise. Not everyone is willing or able to take on this level of responsibility. I get it. Of all the cars I've owned, the VW CC is by far the most sensitive in not liking aftermarket repair parts. That's what happens with over-engineered cars but once you understand that, you can take steps to minimize the dreaded surprises.

My VW CC has about 132k miles on it now and I do my best to stay ahead of the maintenance curve on it. In return, the car has yet to leave me stranded and is a blast to drive. Love that manual transmission!!


----------



## PassatOEM (Jan 21, 2018)

236K Miles


----------

